# Big Thank You to Archer Plastics! (acrylic repair)



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Just wanted to put a shout-out and thank you here to Archer Plastics for repairing the scratch on our 300g acrylic tank. Mark from Archer Plastics is AWESOME. He came out to our house, looked at it, and buffed it out on the spot. You can`t even tell there was a scratch now. I wish I'd taken before and after pics, the work was that good. They're also doing custom lids for all my other acrylic tanks. If you're looking to have an acrylic tank repaired or scratches removed, or to have acrylics fabricated, these guys rock. Great price and great service.

Also a big thank you to Rastapus (Grant) from IPU, who recommended them to us!

Mark also has a fish tank at home for his kids, so I've pointed him in the direction of BCA in hopes that he joins the dark side.... :lol:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

If he joins then he is in big trouble hhahahah instead of having one tank, soon will b 4, 6, 10  oh oooohhh lol
Glad you got your tank fix


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Just to add another thank you - Mark fabricated custom lids for 3 of my big tanks and just delivered them today! I now have lids for the 150g, the 180g and the 50g. 2 lids for each tank, Lexan with a feeding hole, all for $200 plus tax.

Thanks again!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does he build tanks and custom sumps too? Nice that we have a local source.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, he'll do custom fabrication, sumps and tanks. Call him for a quote.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Elle. Not quite there yet, but the near future is getting nearer all the time.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Elle said:


> Just to add another thank you - Mark fabricated custom lids for 3 of my big tanks and just delivered them today! I now have lids for the 150g, the 180g and the 50g. 2 lids for each tank, Lexan with a feeding hole, all for $200 plus tax.
> 
> Thanks again!


That is a really good price, and I love it when we have great price for local.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice! Would love to see some examples of their work on tanks.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll try to take some pics of my tank lids...


----------

